# Founders Journal on LBC 1689



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Look's like some good articles I know Mark Dever wrote one. But thought I would post in case your interested.

Link

In Christ,
nathan

[Edited on 1-25-2006 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2006)

I like Mark Dever's writings.


----------

